# Looks urgent....



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

from the dog's point of view. Anyone in Oregon can take this poor dog? Looks like he lives on a chain.
https://portland.craigslist.org/clc/pet/d/rehoming-german-shepherd/6252031798.html


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

One warning about CL ads posting sad dogs on chains...please be careful! CL is sometimes a cesspool of scams.

We've had some jerks who did those kind of dog-on-chain posts, then when called with an offer of help, they threatened to shoot the dog if someone didn't come get it that day and pay them a bunch of money for the dog. They were trolling for rescuers with kind hearts to make a buck. I've had to tell our volunteers and supporters no way, no how -- if those guys materialize, it's better to call AC and report them, save emails/texts/chat logs for law enforcement, but don't support the emotional extortion, or they'll keep on doing it to other dogs, to make a buck.

I'm all for getting good dogs off chains, but just be really careful in dealing with these CL posters.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Magwart said:


> One warning about CL ads posting sad dogs on chains...please be careful! CL is sometimes a cesspool of scams.
> 
> We've had some jerks who did those kind of dog-on-chain posts, then when called with an offer of help, they threatened to shoot the dog if someone didn't come get it that day and pay them a bunch of money for the dog. They were trolling for rescuers with kind hearts to make a buck. I've had to tell our volunteers and supporters no way, no how -- if those guys materialize, it's better to call AC and report them, save emails/texts/chat logs for law enforcement, but don't support the emotional extortion, or they'll keep on doing it to other dogs, to make a buck.
> 
> I'm all for getting good dogs off chains, but just be really careful in dealing with these CL posters.


Yes! I asked them for more information. No response yet. I am extremely vigilant with CL.


----------

